# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Reset arena rating and win-los %

## empty_skillz

Quick tip. In wrath of the lich king the character restore has a 3day cooldown
On a level 80 character upon being deleted & restored will also reset its arena brackets and played games back to 0.
you will also enjoy the 10 placement games in every bracket.


#1 On character selection screen, Delete your level 80
#2 Bottom right > click restore > select character and restore.
#3 ??
#4 Login and your arena rating & played games should be reset to 0.
#5 This is a huge way of resetting your mmr and winlos if you are stuck in the trench.

use it while you can, works on EU as of 2022-11-14


looked to see if it was posted already but i could not find anything in here / elite first 2 pages, hopefully its something contributing to you all!

----------

